# Attempted (Trigger Warning) In Walmart Aisle During Regular Business Hours



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 22, 2022)

You mean to tell me that women can't even grocery shop with a dress on?  



Spoiler: trigger warning



I'm hoping that the witnesses were able to get him off her before there was any type of penetration occurred.


  I will be following this story because I hope this  gets a hunned years.  


A 28-year-old man has been arrested in Miami after the alleged sexual assault of a woman in a Walmart along Northwest 79th Street.

According to the arrest form, Bredan Harvey approached the woman from behind while she was shopping in the store and pulled up her dress to touch her back.

Police say that when she turned around to confront her aggressor, he pushed her to the ground, ripping off her clothes and trying to touch her below the waist.

The alleged assault occurred in the aisles of Walmart and was witnessed by at least two people who say they intervened to remove Harvey from the alleged victim.

Harvey was arrested on Sunday night, according to Miami-Dade County officers. The man, who was revealed to be already on probation, appeared in bond court on Monday.

He was ordered to have no contact with the alleged victim and to stay away from the Walmart store where the alleged assault occurred. The judge set Harvey's bond at $50,000.

Unfortunately, this is not the first time a woman has been the victim of an apparent sexual assault in Walmart.

In July 2021, a 63-year-old man allegedly attacked an 11-year-old girl in the aisles of the Walmart in South Main Street, Youngsville, Louisiana. The man was arrested and charged with second-degree kidnapping and taking indecent liberties with a child.

Man Tries to Rape Woman Shopping Inside Florida Walmart—Police (newsweek.com)


----------



## nysister (Mar 23, 2022)

This is insane. He needs to be under the jail.


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 23, 2022)

This is SICK!!


----------



## brg240 (Mar 30, 2022)

Oh my gosh. That's terrifying. I feel so bad for her

Im glad people intervened


----------

